# Recipies for Beef Jerky!!!!



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Looking for some recipies for the beef jerky...nothing better then some homemade beef jerky and cold one while slamming the pigs. If you have any recipies post em!

FFM


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22727&highlight=jerky

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14516&highlight=jerky


----------



## buzzbomb (Jan 14, 2006)

I make deer jerky every year, but I use the old Braun convection ovens.. I trim fat and gristle from round steaks or round roasts and slice it 1/8 - 3/16 thick then marinate overnight in soya sauce, brown sugar or honey and a little chili-garlic sauce or a few crushed chilies. I don't add salt because the soya sauce is loaded with it already. Sometimes I'll grate a little fresh pepper on the strips befoe loading the ovens. With the door in the 'propped open' position, I dry the meat at 125 F for about 12 hours. My friend had one of those dehydrators and I thought all his jerky was too hard and grainy so I use the oven. The result is the closest I've found to hanging it on a string, which can take 5 days to a week.


----------

